# My $500 rat



## xsited1 (Nov 4, 2009)

I don't have a recent picture of her, but she looks like this:







Her name is Maybe.

We bought her for $5 from a breeder.  Recently, she contracted a severe respiratory disease.  I thought she was going to die, so we took her to an emergency clinic.

Vet bill:  $311
Medication:  $55

She got better.  All was well.

On Monday, she was acting like she was drunk.  Back to the vet.  She got better, but the vet didn't know why.

Vet bill:  $167

Total (not including food, cage, Kelloggs Yogos, etc.):  $538

(I can only imagine the upcoming posts.  Perhaps I should've put this is the Flame Zone.)


----------



## random3434 (Nov 4, 2009)

A pet is a pet. If you and your family love it and want to keep it well with your money, then more power to you!

It's a cute little thing, isn't it?

How do you keep your kitties from wanting him for dinner?




(The reason I ask is I had some pet mice in high school my sister gave me, came home from school and the cat had broken into the cage and no more little ones............  )


----------



## Coyote (Nov 4, 2009)

She is cute - and if she is worth it to you, who cares what it cost?

I used to have rats as pets until I developed allergies to them - they are so smart


----------



## KittenKoder (Nov 4, 2009)

Looks ... nummy ...


----------



## strollingbones (Nov 4, 2009)

who gives the kid a fucking rat?  damn you call me a redneck...i dont have friggin rats in the house and i am sure the hell not spending money on rats....rats dont live that long to begin with...2 to 4 years mostly closer to 2 years...

act like a fucking normal person and get a damned cat


----------



## KittenKoder (Nov 4, 2009)

strollingbones said:


> who gives the kid a fucking rat?  damn you call me a redneck...i dont have friggin rats in the house and i am sure the hell not spending money on rats....rats dont live that long to begin with...2 to 4 years mostly closer to 2 years...
> 
> act like a fucking normal person and get a damned cat



Hey now, I had two when I was growing up.


----------



## del (Nov 4, 2009)

my son had a rat; it was a great pet. it used to ride around on his shoulder.

very sad when it died; they don't live too long IIRC. we buried it under the magnolia tree in the driveway with a headstone that says "here lies Alison, everywhere she went, she made people smile."

hope yours lives a long time, x.


----------



## xsited1 (Nov 4, 2009)

Echo Zulu said:


> A pet is a pet. If you and your family love it and want to keep it well with your money, then more power to you!
> 
> It's a cute little thing, isn't it?
> 
> ...





The cats are constantly trying to eat the rats and the dogs are constantly trying to eat the cats.  (We even have one cat that attacks another cat, so we have to watch her closely.)  It's a never-ending battle.


----------



## xsited1 (Nov 4, 2009)

strollingbones said:


> who gives the kid a fucking rat?  damn you call me a redneck...i dont have friggin rats in the house and i am sure the hell not spending money on rats....rats dont live that long to begin with...2 to 4 years mostly closer to 2 years...
> 
> act like a fucking normal person and get a damned cat



She's been spayed.  

Remember to spay or neuter your redneck.


----------



## California Girl (Nov 4, 2009)

I had a pet rat when I was a kid. Loved that little sucker. He was brilliant! Rats Rock!


----------



## Sunni Man (Nov 4, 2009)

Xsited1 

You do realize it's a rat  

And you understand what a rat is don't you?


----------



## strollingbones (Nov 4, 2009)

o hell no you spayed the damned rat?  i will admit i had no clue a vet would do that...

who gets a fucking rat for a pet? i am sorry but that is just beyond me..o lets go get a vermin honey...you will love it....

rat people....are just kinda well....rat people...


----------



## strollingbones (Nov 4, 2009)

if you and your family love the little thing and it makes ya happy so be it...i would rather see an overloving pet owner than the opposite....

why not a whistle pig...they are cute and all...i cant believe they eat them in south america


----------



## xsited1 (Nov 4, 2009)

Sunni Man said:


> Xsited1
> 
> You do realize it's a rat
> 
> And you understand what a rat is don't you?



Rats are actually better pets than, say, guinea pigs, hamsters or mice.  They are the most intelligent and sociable.  Plus, you can use them to scare off your mother-in-law.


----------



## strollingbones (Nov 4, 2009)

anyone who keeps rats has no call to be name calling.....imho


----------



## WillowTree (Nov 4, 2009)

xsited1 said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > who gives the kid a fucking rat?  damn you call me a redneck...i dont have friggin rats in the house and i am sure the hell not spending money on rats....rats dont live that long to begin with...2 to 4 years mostly closer to 2 years...
> ...



 my brother had a little white rat for a pet, got out of her cage she did. Was missing 3 or 4 days until we found her behind the dryer. Put her back in her cage we did.. wasn't long the cage was full of little brown mice.. Well, there's a conundrum for ya. What to do next?

We let her raise them and then set them loose in the woods.


----------



## WillowTree (Nov 4, 2009)

strollingbones said:


> o hell no you spayed the damned rat?  i will admit i had no clue a vet would do that...
> 
> who gets a fucking rat for a pet? i am sorry but that is just beyond me..o lets go get a vermin honey...you will love it....
> 
> rat people....are just kinda well....rat people...



well peoples get hamsters all the time, no difference.


----------



## WillowTree (Nov 4, 2009)

xsited1 said:


> I don't have a recent picture of her, but she looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





She might be allergic to strawberries!


----------



## Vel (Nov 4, 2009)

Rats make great pets. My daughter's rats would actually come and find her if they got out of their cage. Our middle school has a club where they teach rats to play basketball like the following video. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=41ZW0OGp4HE]YouTube - Rats Playing Basketball[/ame]


----------



## JenyEliza (Nov 4, 2009)

xsited1 said:


> I don't have a recent picture of her, but she looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I think you named her appropriately.  Maybe she'll make it, maybe she won't.  

Normally, I despise rats.  Completely.

But your Maybe actually doesn't look too bad....she seems to have a sweet disposition and her coloration makes her look well.....less rat like.  I think it's the long tail and beady eyes that gross me out.  That, and the fact that I am aware they are responsible for spreading the black plague and I can't get that out of my head....when I see a rat, I see death on 4 legs heading my way.  Sorry.

We have a Roborovski Dwarf Hamster, his name is Mick.  This is what he looks like:






He's a blast.....got loose in our apartment last night (we just moved in, so many boxes etc to hide from us in/around), and we had a heck of a time catching him.  Robo hamsters are VERY fast.

Take good care of Maybe....I hope she *definitely*  doesn't need another visit to the Vet.


----------



## JenyEliza (Nov 4, 2009)

WillowTree said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > o hell no you spayed the damned rat?  i will admit i had no clue a vet would do that...
> ...



I know someone whose daughter has a pet Chinchilla!


----------



## Toro (Nov 5, 2009)

See, if we had ObamaRatCare, you wouldn't have paid anything!


----------



## Dis (Nov 5, 2009)

Sunni Man said:


> Xsited1
> 
> You do realize it's a rat
> 
> And you understand what a rat is don't you?



Rats were snake food when I had a red-tailed boa constrictor...


----------



## Zoom-boing (Nov 5, 2009)

for rats.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U36DO_nrJeA]YouTube - Michael Jackson - Ben ('1972) HQ & Lyrics Sub[/ame]


----------



## Toro (Nov 5, 2009)

I'll give $1000 for the name and address of that rat...


----------



## editec (Nov 5, 2009)

What a good person you are, Xited1.

$500 to keep a pet rat alive?

We both know the replacement cost for a rat, yet you couldn't bring yourself to abandon a creature you took into you heart?

Respect, dude.


----------



## xsited1 (Nov 5, 2009)

UPDATE:  Maybe (the rat) passed away last night.  Call me a wimp or whatever you want, but I will be sad for at least a week.  Burial services (No, I'm not kidding) will be held tonight at 5:00 p.m.  Rats make wonderful pets and she was the best.  



xsited1 said:


> I don't have a recent picture of her, but she looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## del (Nov 5, 2009)

sorry for your loss, x. my dog's getting up there now, and i don't look forward to it.

R.I.P. Maybe


----------



## Toro (Nov 5, 2009)

Gee, it hasn't been the best of week's for you xsited.

My sympathies.


----------



## JenyEliza (Nov 5, 2009)

xsited1 said:


> UPDATE:  Maybe (the rat) passed away last night.  Call me a wimp or whatever you want, but I will be sad for at least a week.  Burial services (No, I'm not kidding) will be held tonight at 5:00 p.m.  Rats make wonderful pets and she was the best.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry to hear about Maybe's demise.  It's tough to lose a pet.  

My condolences.  She's Definitely in a better place now, though.


----------



## Coyote (Nov 5, 2009)

xsited1 said:


> UPDATE:  Maybe (the rat) passed away last night.  Call me a wimp or whatever you want, but I will be sad for at least a week.  Burial services (No, I'm not kidding) will be held tonight at 5:00 p.m.  Rats make wonderful pets and she was the best.





Damn.....I'm so sorry xsited1   


I was very fond of them when I had them...I just wished they had longer lifespans.


----------



## Vel (Nov 5, 2009)

Xsited.. I'm so sorry you lost your pet. Upper respiratory infections in rodents are so hard to treat and rats seem to be so susceptible to them. I think it's awesome though, the lengths you went to for your friend. The world needs more people like you


----------



## eots (Nov 5, 2009)

I have a three legged cat that lost her leg in a car accident it cost a thousand dollars to save her but that was 16 tears ago.. she will be 19 this xmas..she might not be the worlds oldest cat but she might be the worlds oldest three legged cat ..she is still like a young cat and has no other problems


----------



## xsited1 (Nov 10, 2009)

Update:  The funeral was sad, but we got through it.  

Our last remaining rat - Wall-E - was so sad and lonely, that we got 2 new rats!  Now we have 3:  Wall-E, Dolly and Molly.


----------



## JenyEliza (Nov 10, 2009)

You need one named Holly, cuz it rhymes.


----------



## Intense (Nov 10, 2009)

xsited1 said:


> I don't have a recent picture of her, but she looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Some people should not have pets!!!!!


----------



## Intense (Nov 10, 2009)

xsited1 said:


> Update:  The funeral was sad, but we got through it.
> 
> Our last remaining rat - Wall-E - was so sad and lonely, that we got 2 new rats!  Now we have 3:  Wall-E, Dolly and Molly.



Male and Female? Not for long!!!!! We had a Ball Python that really loved rats. She is Buried in our yard now. Did not have time to get her to the Vet, it happened too fast. We are down to a 5 ft Iguana, a Cockatiel, and three very small African Frogs.


----------



## xsited1 (Nov 12, 2009)

Intense said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> > Update:  The funeral was sad, but we got through it.
> ...



Wall-E is fixed. 

Wow, you've got some exotics there!  

(I've been meaning to take some pics...  When I get some time.)


----------



## strollingbones (Nov 12, 2009)

are you shining us?


----------



## xsited1 (Nov 27, 2009)

xsited1 said:


> ...
> 
> (I've been meaning to take some pics...  When I get some time.)



Here's a pic I took last night.  



The cage is from Martin's Cages.  If you want to get a rodent for a pet, rats are the best.  They are the cleanest of all the rodents, most intelligent, very tame, and love attention.

Martin's Cages Inc. - The source for all your pet cage needs.

The Ruud Cage (R-699)

    * 30" x 18" x 60"
    * Seven levels
    * Six ramps
    * Four balconies
    * Two full floors
    * One full solid bottom floor (pan is bottom floor of cage)
    * Drop-in 3½" deep black plastic pan


----------



## strollingbones (Nov 27, 2009)

the whole thing just gives me the heebeejeebees


----------



## Anguille (Nov 28, 2009)

xsited1 said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...


Sweet!


----------



## Anguille (Nov 28, 2009)

strollingbones said:


> the whole thing just gives me the heebeejeebees


Do you like squirrels? I've raised orphan baby squirrels. They are so lovable. You learn more about rodent behavior when you interact with them as their surrogate mother than you see from their outdoor behavior. They are very affectionate and playful. Rats are just squirrels with bald tails. I've never had one but having raise other rodents I'm sure I would get no less attached to one than I did my squirrels or my rabbits or my guinea pigs or my mice. Maybe even more because rats are so smart and inquisitive.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Dec 1, 2009)

Wow.


----------



## mystic (Dec 3, 2009)

I think you did the right thing in taking Maybe to the vet. Sorry to hear that she has passed. I'm one of those people who believes that when someone takes responsibility for an animal by taking them into their home; that responsibility includes the possibility of veterinary care. No matter the animal's price. It's a shame that we have so-called "disposable pets" in pet stores. If someone believes that an animal that costs less and does not have a long life span does not deserve all treatment available, then that person should not purchase the animal, nor bring a "free" animal into their home. Once an animal is in your care; you are responsible for that animal's well-being. We have the choice; they do not.

I had a $400 budgie. And she was worth every penny.


----------



## uscitizen (Dec 3, 2009)

She had a snake for a pet and an amulet.


----------



## AllieBaba (Dec 3, 2009)

xsited1 said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> > A pet is a pet. If you and your family love it and want to keep it well with your money, then more power to you!
> ...



A cat won't eat a rat, and only brave ones kill them.

They do eat mice, head first. 

Look to the rat's diet if it's not doing well. Stop feeding it whatever you've been feeding it consistently and change to something else.

I let the boys get a couple of white rats when they were young. We fed them dog food, because they liked dog food.

We gave them a weekly bath when we cleaned their cage..they loved the water and the flexible shower nozzle, they'd play in the water, swim around. I did all this, of course, despite the fact the FUCKING FREAKED ME OUT WITH THEIR WEIRD TEETH AND NASTY BALD TAILS.

But I did it. 

They didn't get large and eventually one got sick. I took it to the vet and she asked me, "What have you been feeding it?" I said "oh,  you know, human food and Ol'Roy (or whatever we were feeding our Rottie mixes). They love the dogfood and it keeps their teeth down."

She said "Oooh....they have little innards..that stuff is deadly."

And shore enough it wuz. They lived a year or so, and died from dog food digestion congestion, apparently. The bone meal is too much for them.


----------



## AmericasBrave58 (Jan 4, 2010)

xsited1 said:


> I don't have a recent picture of her, but she looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



AWWWW!!!! What a cute fuzzy little critter!!!


----------



## BridgieBridge (Jan 4, 2010)

I think you stole my rat! Lol no, i had mine many years ago but she (her name was Nora) looked exactly like maybe. Rats are very smart and much cleaner then most people think... well pet rats, those city ones are'nt rat's they are monsters. If you see something terribly ugly and twice the size of a cat on a city street grab your child (if you have one) and run the other way. They are a bit aggressive. Anywho pet rats are great, sorry for your loss but happy you  have given WALL-E some company! What a deluxe rat mansion you have!


----------



## AmericasBrave58 (Jan 4, 2010)

Echo Zulu said:


> A pet is a pet. If you and your family love it and want to keep it well with your money, then more power to you!
> 
> It's a cute little thing, isn't it?
> 
> ...



 My 2 grandkids have Hamsters, some bad ass little Buggers.My son went out and bought himself a cat, and one day, the cat got lose, and turned over the Hamster cage, HUH!!! Guess what? The 2 Hamsters attacked the cat, one on one side and the other on the other side. The cat freaked out and ran like hell. H e does not mess with those little critters anymore.Now he just watches them at a distance.Smart Kitty!!!


----------

